# tumbler



## newbie09 (Mar 27, 2012)

I need some help on how to make my canister and what compounds i should use,any help would be great.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Mar 27, 2012)

there are several options available. if you are new at tumbing, you may want to utilize a clear 4" cannister and stopples. you can buy/make your own, or you can purchase them from the jar doc. the clear cannister worked well for me as a beginner as it allowed me to see what was going on inside. if you look thru the old posts in this section you will find a wealth of information.

 jim


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Mar 27, 2012)

there are various grits of aluminum oxide and other abrasives used for the compound. no matter how much research you do, there is an element of trial and error involved... 

 good luck to ya.  patience is a virtue.

 jim


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Mar 27, 2012)

here is a good starting point.

 www.jardoctor.com

 don't get overwhelmed. you will only need a few of these items..

 jim


----------



## newbie09 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank's for the info Jim.I did check out the jar doctor site but found it a little to expensive for me right now,so i thought i might make my own.I just don't know what to use for the stopples.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Mar 27, 2012)

The one part I actually bought was the stopples.
 They arent easy to make well and if they fail your bottle is toast...


----------



## newbie09 (Mar 27, 2012)

how much do the stopples cost?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Mar 27, 2012)

they vary based on what you want to tumble.  They need to match the tube size and the bottle mouth.
 I typically use a rubber cone on one end and a 3 prong or 4 prong at the bottle bottom.
 You need to use a tube thats not too big or too small for the target bottle. So you might need various tubes if your bottles vary in size.
 Ryan needs to hurry up and publish his tumbling book[]


----------



## newbie09 (Mar 27, 2012)

thank you for the info.i hope i get this all sorted out lol. i have been collecting for years and now its time to clean them,i hope with all the support and help here i am successful.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 27, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  newbie09
> 
> thank you for the info.i hope i get this all sorted out lol. i have been collecting for years and now its time to clean them,i hope with all the support and help here i am successful.


 
 Hello alexis,

 Welcome to the blue pages, and good luck with that tumbling. I'd suggest a photo diary on _How I Got My Tumbling Mojo_, or somesuch, so that the home audience can learn along with you... just an unsolicited nudge, you understand. [8D]

 I wanna see *before* pictures of some pre-tumbled collection, please.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Mar 27, 2012)

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/building-a-tumbler/m-142766/tm.htm

 here is the thread from my attempt at building a tumbler. it's still spinning bottles. 

 jim


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey Jim,

 Thanks for the link up, I've always admired your touch with the tumbling, and now I learned how it all began.


----------



## newbie09 (Mar 28, 2012)

I will be happy to post some pics for ya all to see just as soon as i can.


----------



## newbie09 (Mar 28, 2012)

hey there surfaceone what is the motor your using out of?


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  newbie09
> 
> hey there surfaceone what is the motor your using out of?


 
 Hey there, alexis,

 My motor is still in my Durango, I hope. I think you mean Jim / buzzkutt033. I don't have a tumbler, and it shows...[8D]


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Mar 29, 2012)

off the top of my head i think the standard is a 1/3 hp, 1725 rpm job that runs on 110 volts. probably find one at a junk yard or auction. there are a lot of them out there.....

 jim 

 i got the rollers from one of those conveyer tracks they use to unload boxes off of  trucks....


----------



## bamabottles (Mar 31, 2012)

Buy the stopples from JAR DR like AntiqueMeds suggested.  Total cost including shipping will run less than $100 a pair....  one good bottle ruined will cost you that...  you can buy the canisters from lowes or home depot, but the stopples are not easy to make and it is not worth risking a bottle over.  I know someone that builds machines and he uses washing machine motors.  Last forever.  Email Wayne (jar dr) about stopples and cleaning oxides. He will give you info on what to get.  I tumble crown top and hutch sodas and use different top stopples depending on which. I use 1200 grit cutter for bad sickness, 1500 grit cut & polish for mild sickness and alum oxide for light staining.

 You may want to start off with one canister and work your way up as you get the money.  That's what I did.  For each canister, copper will cost the most and stopples will be just under that as far as cost.  When you get ready to buy your copper, contact me.  I sell it $2 a pound cheaper than jar doctor.


----------

